# ok will there be a rom with the new update?



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

yea i have a gnex...so i still want to keep my bionic updated. is there someone around to update a rom to this newest ota?


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Patience. It appears Kin3tx is dead. Liberty updates only off official OTAs, so if anyone on the Liberty team can drag themselves away from the GNex, you should see an update at some point. Best bet at this point is probably Eclipse, Nitro has been very good at maintaining Eclipse for the Bionic... was the only one with an official version off .901....


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

indeed.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

From what I hear on eclipse forums, the new 2.1 update does work for 902.


----------



## csantoni (Nov 7, 2011)

I installed KIN3TX for 901 over 902 and it works fine. I took the extra step of updating the lib files posted a while back when 901 came out but I'm not sure that was necessary. Still on the 902 radio and kernel after installing KIN3TX.


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

I emailed jrummy to see if Team Liberty will come back and build one for 902... Let yall know what he says once I hear from him.


----------



## rkuhldude77 (Nov 12, 2011)

confirmed eclipse 2.1 works. Loaded it up using safestrap and it's running the new radio and everything so far works.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Im rom made for the bionic 902...cuz im rooted and can't pull the update.


----------

